# I'm Not Trying To Be Racist, But In The End I Think I Am



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Put that thing down, baby boy


... Nevar! *Takes a swig of Stolis and raises sword even higher*


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> ... Nevar! *Takes a swig of Stolis and raises sword even higher*


It's got to be that Russian-ness working magic on your _sword_.

I get that quite a bit *le sigh*


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> It's got to be that Russian-ness working magic on your _sword_.
> 
> I get that quite a bit *le sigh*


Ow.. that one was over before it even started.

*Humiliated, goes into hiding*


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Ubuntu said:


> I don't know why but it makes little difference to me whether or not a Black woman is 'red', caramel, dark skinned etc. but I'm more attracted to dark skinned Black women.


But that's not the same as them being all alike, is it?




Ubuntu said:


> A mainstream site like OkCupid?


So then the sample is as representative (of the real world) as you'd expect, isn't it?



Peacock said:


> I find that in Canada there are tonnes of Asian female and White male couples. Many Asian men get upset over white men "stealing" their women. My boyfriend and I were harassed in Vancouver and I'm only half Asian. I see many older white men with good looking Asian women, while the younger white men are with what most Asian people would consider average or below average. (Ahhhh, trying not to sound like a b*tch.) Most white men that I talk to are into the submissive nature of Asian women and how cute they are.





notfunny said:


> Fetish based on race is so gross. Many men where I live don't like finnish women because we are so independent, probably more than anywhere else in the world (except other nordic countries of course). They talk about how they'd rather date asian or russian women because they are more submissive and more traditionally feminine (women here don't use high heels etc so much). It makes me really hate finnish men because so many of them are bitter about the fact that their mothers, sisters and daughters dare to act equal. Blows my mind.


Culture, or perception of culture. Russian and Asian women fit more into the traditional gender roles. The man's the breadwinner and will provide. The woman'll look good and look after the household. Hence why it may seem that the goal of a Russian/Asian young woman is to grab a good man (a good provider). 
So they focus on their appearance and judge a man by how well he can provide.

That makes them more attractive to some men.



WickedQueen said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Any guy who expect me to be submissive will be VERY disappointed.
> *evil smirks*


That's the spirit!


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Partially thanks to globalization, many different kinds of skintones have been celebrated -dark, white, etc.. For example in my country fair skin is considered beautiful but so is dark skin, as long as one keeps the complexion clean and has strong features. However, it varies. Some women look clean and simple, yet can pull really stunning looks off. In my humble opinion, it depends on how a woman can discipline herself, carry herself and how confident she is because I believe what is inside will eventually show up on the outside.

I never had problems in the looks department, both with locals and whites. So I don't really think much about it. Personality is more important than looks and standards as such anyway.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I was thinking about how facial features can typify ethnic groups but also defy those boundaries, for example, green eyes or a pointed nose. There are people of all races with green eyes, but does a particular set of features paired with that eye color that can make them more or less attractive to different people? Is the "rareness" of green eyes what makes them appealing?











This is the model Diandra Forrest. She is an African American with albinism (her hair and skin are therefore naturally this fair).

She has a more West African appearance in terms of her facial features, but her complexion and hair color appear more Northern European. 

I wonder if she would be seen as being white for her color, black for her ethnic features, or neither in the eyes of most people? Is she more likely to appeal to black people, or to white people? Neither? Is it simply the exotic nature of her look that makes her model material? I think she is lovely, personally.

I often think the nature of beauty as people percieve it is based on morphology that is considered attractive, in tandem with (but sometimes independently of) the color of skin, hair and eyes. Can anyone relate to finding a certain facial type or body type attractive regardless of color? I am not saying color plays no role, I just wonder if bone structure and features play a significant role for people.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

phthalocyanine said:


> I was thinking about how facial features can typify ethnic groups but also defy those boundaries, for example, green eyes or a pointed nose. There are people of all races with green eyes, but does a particular set of features paired with that eye color that can make them more or less attractive to different people? Is the "rareness" of green eyes what makes them appealing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her hair colour may be natural, but is her hair texture?

I definitely see similarities in features that transcend race. I met a guy last night who I think looks quite like another friend of mine - one's black and the other's white. But there's something about their facial structures that are similar.


----------



## lexishere (Aug 21, 2011)

I like all types, I do have a soft spot for Asian/Indonesian women. I am not particular about age either. I am often attracted to older women. I find older women unattainable, or maybe forbidden so I am extremely interested.


----------



## TransplantedTexan (Aug 12, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> When I read her post, my first thought was:
> "Hmm... you should move to some Asian countries. Guys here will adore your fair skin, no matter how ugly and how fat you are. There will be a line of guys asking you for a date."
> 
> How racist is that?


I do not find this racist. Racism means that one thinks one race is superior to the other.
To note or appreciate the differences in people of different race, or to note that a large majority of a certain race tend to gravitate to this or that, is not racist. It is merely being observant.
Also, many people tend to like what is not an every day thing for them. So it is not unusual for people from one place to have a penchant for some one different than what they see every day.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

I could find more but I think those will suffice :wink:.

and I don't see how it's racist (but I'm not Asian so maybe I don't get why it would be racist?)


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Me personally I like alot of differnt races. But growing up for a while around asian parents I really have a sligtly less dislike of my own race. Just for the fear that they might be the same. But for Me I really don't care. I do have a weakness however for Eastern European and Russian gals... I don't know why but there just really really interesting.


----------



## Dasaint (Aug 8, 2011)

In the part of the world where I live (Scandinavia Denmark), The white people tend to tan themselves darker, In Denmark it is considered sexy if you have a dark skin by most people. As a African guy, I tend to get much of attention from girls. because of my color. SO I would say that people always look for what they don't have or what is different from themselves, just for fun of it. Here the girls/guys want to date asian and black to see how its different. In my own Somali culture being fair is considered beautiful by most, but that is changing fortunately. Personally I go for personality, i dont care about color.


----------



## Mr. Morph (Aug 25, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Soooo... I read a thread about some chick who thinks she's ugly:
> 
> When I read her post, my first thought was:
> "Hmm... you should move to some Asian countries. Guys here will adore your fair skin, no matter how ugly and how fat you are. There will be a line of guys asking you for a date."
> ...


I don't like it much when people throw the word 'racist' around like that. I didn't realise the definition of racism was to have a preference. If that were the case, we'd all be racist, and the word would be quite redundant wouldn't it?

I'm no narcissist, but I do have people telling my wife how fine of a man I am. This never happened in England, but now I'm in Ireland apparently everyone is saying it to her. Perhaps the Irish also have a preference


----------

